
Change Your Brain - nishantmodak
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB116915058061980596.html#
======
greenyoda
You can watch a video of a talk on this subject (neuroplasticity) given at
Google by Matthieu Ricard, the scientist turned monk who was mentioned in this
article. The video can be found on YouTube:

Change Your Mind, Change Your Brain

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peA6vy0D5Bg>

